# Gaming PC for 45-50k



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 20, 2010)

*Gaming Rig under 60k*

*This is an updated questionaire..i have changed the budget and the monitor..stating this as to clear any confusions that may arise..

UPDATE 2:
*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:GAMING!!!!!!

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes...why not..

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:55-60k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A:YES!!!

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Win 7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:1024*768

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:9

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A:built a desktop 2 years back

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:First week of December.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:Monitor,Speakers, Keyboard, DVD+RW and UPS

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Lucknow..Will buy some from the itwares and others from SMC international

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:would prefer a config with core i5 760 proccy....Mainly for Gaming...and i don't want any lag during the Game(that is also for upcoming games)...

This is what i had actually thought of
Core : i5 760 2.8GHz
CM Hyper 212 PLUS
Mobo : MSI P55-GD65//ASUS P7P55D-E
RAM :G.Skill 2X2 GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws CL7 kit
Cabinet : CM HAF 912 Advanced
PSU : Corsair vx550
HDD : Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB//WD Caviar Black 1TB
GFX : Sapphire HD6870
Mouse : Razer Abyssus//Logitech MX 518

Would buy a Full HD monitor few months later....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 20, 2010)

you want to play at 1024*768 and get a gtx460!! for that res. hd5550 @ 4.4k is also sufficient!!

i will ask you to change the monitor also..we will suggest you a descent gaming setup with full HD monitor for 40k.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you want to play at 1024*768 and get a gtx460!! for that res. hd5550 @ 4.4k is also sufficient!!
> 
> i will ask you to change the monitor also..we will suggest you a descent gaming setup with full HD monitor for 40k.



For now...coz i would have to increase my budget by around 14k if i'm gonna buy a new monitor...

I had earlier decided to buy BenQ 24" LCD monitor but had to leave it as i had to cut my budget....so it's not like i'm gonna be stuck with the 17" CRT..I'll buy the benQ or a similar one 3-4 months later...

So don't include the monitor in the config as then i would have to cut on other things...Hope i made it Clear...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 20, 2010)

Of all the things i want the proccy and the mobo to be rock solid as these are the two main components to make my PC future proof...Thanks....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 20, 2010)

ok then its good if you change it soon..

rig - 

AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
G.Skill 2* 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4.6k
MSI HD5850 TWIN FROZR II @ 15k
WD 500GB Blue * 2 @ 3.6k
LG 22x SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.6k

Total - 39.9k

going with i5 will increase your budget by almost 4k!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok then its good if you change it soon..
> 
> rig -
> 
> ...



Dude!!You kidding me...There are many core2Duo which are better than Ahlon II x4...Not that Athlon II x4 is a bad processor but i did say Future proof..and i already have a DVD writer as mentioned earlier..sorry but this config is just not what i'm looking for...Maybe u could change something...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Dude!!You kidding me...There are many core2Duo which are better than Ahlon II x4...Not that Athlon II x4 is a bad processor but i did say Future proof..and i already have a DVD writer as mentioned earlier..sorry but this config is just not what i'm looking for...Maybe u could change something...



ok let me ask u one thing
why are u thinking to get an i5 760 and not AMD 635?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 20, 2010)

@jazz - I will suggest him 955 BE, and wait for AMD 6xxx to release. Till then, I think integrated graphics might suffice 17" inch monitor at medium low settings.
He can go with 5850 when 6xxx series is launched and cost is reduced and buy a monitor at same time aswell.
Especially when ops all over athlon II 635.
Also a more harder mobo can come along if op waits and saves up some more money.
.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 21, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ok let me ask u one thing
> why are u thinking to get an i5 760 and not AMD 635?



That is a good question...I know the technical specification of both of them are somewhat same....But in spite of the Fact that i'm an Intel Fan I've Read in few websites that the core i processors are better than the Athlon Series...

As i haven't personally used an AMD processor i've no idea whatsoever of how gud it is....And even if I go for an AMD proccy won't it be a good idea if i buy the Phenom II x4 955BE or 965BE as their prices are lower than that of the core i processors...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 21, 2010)

Had a little persuasion to do and have increased my budget to 45k-50k...But now i will have to buy a monitor..
And i have thought of these two config..

Intel

Core i5 i760 2.8GHz
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2
RAM 4GB
Cooler Master Centurion 690
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB
BENQ 24" G2411HD Monitor
Corsair VX550W
still not sure abt the GFX (GTX460 or similar one from AMD)

AMD

Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. C3
Gigabyte MA78GMT-US2H
RAM 4GB Kit
Cooler Master Centurion 690 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB 
BENQ 24" G2411HD Monitor 
Corsair VX550W
GTX460(or similar one from AMD)

Do suggest changes if u can get me a better deal and also a GFX...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2010)

^^both looks good
go for whatever suits u best
PS:u can even go for VX450W to lower down the budget a lil' bit


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Dude!!You kidding me...There are many core2Duo which are better than Ahlon II x4...Not that Athlon II x4 is a bad processor but i did say Future proof..and i already have a DVD writer as mentioned earlier..sorry but this config is just not what i'm looking for...Maybe u could change something...



read this review - 

AMD's New Year Refresh: Athlon II X4 635, Phenom II X2 555, Athlon II X2 255 & Athlon II X3 440 - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

athlon 635 is a much better processor in its competition..the C2Ds in 6k range fall behind it...you cant compare now 8k C2Ds with a 5k 635.
and 635 is definitely better and vfm than i3 also. 635 beats it in multithreaded benchmarks and all. it is just 6-7fps behind in gaming as games not so much multithreaded. this difference will decrease in future.

also since you will be buying the system in DEC-JAN..get a HD6*** gfx card later like toad suggested. also get the monitor then..till then game on your 17"crt with the IGP. it will be sufficient. remember i5 760 does not provide integrated gfx.

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 8k
MSI 890GXM G65 @ 7k
G.Skill 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4.6k
WD 500GB Blue * 2 @ 3.6k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.6k

Total - 30.5k


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think i5 760 will be a better VMF. But for that op will have to buy a gcard and montor at same time..
So i5 760 + Compatible mobo + GTX460 1GB + BenQ G2220 plus the rest of the stuff should cost around 50k.
.
And as piyush said vx450 would suffice.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 21, 2010)

These are some good suggestions and i guess i am going to be a new addition to the AMD club...

BTW why are the AMD processors priced so low as compared to the intel ones...I mean a Phenom II x6(6 cores) costs the same as an Intel i5760(4 cores)..There has to be a reason for that...

and it won't make any difference in Gaming if i choose AMD over intel will it???

Really like what Jas has suggested.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dude I dun think u'll be able to notice a difference of 4-5 fps,will ya?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 21, 2010)

^^Nopes...i can do with that...


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 21, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> These are some good suggestions and i guess i am going to be a new addition to the AMD club...
> 
> BTW why are the AMD processors priced so low as compared to the intel ones...I mean a Phenom II x6(6 cores) costs the same as an Intel i5 760(4 cores)..There has to be a reason for that...
> 
> and it won't make any difference in Gaming if i choose AMD over intel will it???



.
.
Do you know that i5 760 is a better performer than x6 on non multicore based apps?
The reason for the Intel's high cost is the awesome technologies, engineering and fabrication they use. Take 980X for example. 
Infact AMD is no match if it comes to raw power.
But the only thing AMD is good at is producing mediocre cards at absolutely low cost as compared to intel.
The AMD series 'K' was supposedly named asfor Kryptonite, the only thing that could harm Superman, which infact was what intel's nickname at processor market.
.
For me,  CPU should go as far as to not to bottle neck the GPU for a complete gaming rig.
.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2010)

a six core doesn't mean better performance in everything. phenom x6 performs better only in heavily multithreaded apps whereas i5 760 got no match at that price for gaming and light apps. but every one  doesnt know these things. and intel reputation is already very high as you know. so to lure the crowd to its products amd has to market a "six core" at the price of a 4 core from intel. this all came to my mind from the amd x6 1090t add in digit. add says " our six or their four". in small letters at the bottom "their" is referred to as intel i7 930. but now i7 950 available at price of 1090t is better in everything.

intel i5 760 will definitely give more frame rates but you wont get integrated gfx with it.
955 is a very good processor at 8k. its a BE. just oc it and it will give a fight to 760..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Dude I dun think u'll be able to notice a difference of 4-5 fps,will ya?



difference is much more than you think..also in the link i am giving its i5 750. 760 is even more better..

AMD's Six-Core Phenom II X6 1090T & 1055T Reviewed - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> a six core doesn't mean better performance in everything. phenom x6 performs better only in heavily multithreaded apps whereas i5 760 got no match at that price for gaming and light apps. but every one  doesnt know these things. and intel reputation is already very high as you know. so to lure the crowd to its products amd has to market a "six core" at the price of a 4 core from intel. this all came to my mind from the amd x6 1090t add in digit. add says " our six or their four". in small letters at the bottom "their" is referred to as intel i7 930. but now i7 950 available at price of 1090t is better in everything.
> 
> intel i5 760 will definitely give more frame rates but you wont get integrated gfx with it.
> 955 is a very good processor at 8k. its a BE. just oc it and it will give a fight to 760..



Back to ground zero now..what about the 965BE will it be somewhat equal to the i5 760...AMD's low pricing is giving my head a spin...i want better Gaming rig but i guess i do't have sufficient cash for it...

Gonna stick with the AMD rig i guess mainly because of the Price and IGP..

What multi threaded apps are you talking about...


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 22, 2010)

^^I know how u feel!!I was in ur place a few years back when I had no clue abt all this stuff!Well one way u can determine which way to go for : say ur budget is 35k.Now 1st make a list of all other essenial products except for CPU+MoBo(like for e.g PSU,GPU,Monitor,HDD,RAM,DVD Writer,Cabinet).Now add up the cost of all these components n deduct from ur budget(here I hv assumed urs is 35k).Now with the left over cash u decide whether u wanna go for Intel or AMD.If u hv enough for Intel then by all means go for it but if it aint enough then go for AMD!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2010)

@ keviv219
dont be upset!!
955be is a very good processor for gaming. many people in this forum are using it. moreover its a BE and has 6mb L3. its oc performance will also be very good.

by multithreaded i mean maya, 3dsmax, mysql servers and many more.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 1, 2010)

Still thinking hard about it and i've finally found a  way to decide...

Would the Phenom II x4 955 BE along with 5850 give fps like this...
YouTube - ATI 5850 @1.0GHz Q9550 @4.0GHz CALL OF DUTY MODERN WARFARE 2 1920X1080 4XAA

This is what i want from my games to run like..

Help guys..


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 1, 2010)

processors dont make a very significant difference when it comes to high res gaming, i would suggest save some money there. You are playing on such low res, you will not have any issues playing games at max, any processor bottleneck will exist only at 100fps+,so not an issue. Get a 6850 for 11k. Get a P2 945 for Rs6.5k,and pretty much what others have suggested..

Also, the link you have shared, most of us get similar gameplay, actually,even a 4850 will be sufficient for you, I still max out almost all games


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 1, 2010)

^^ I had mentioned earlier that when i buy a GFX card i will buy a 22 or 24" Monitor probably Benq so the res will be 1920x1080...

Guys, it's like this

My budget is around 45k
And i've decided 20k for the CPU+Mobo+PSU and 25k for Monitor+GFX+Cabinet..

PSU is gonna be vx450W..Cabinet maybe CM elite 430...
Any suggestions??

P.S. refer to the youtube link in my above post as to how i want my games to run...

As for the first combo
AMD
Phenom  II X4 955BE
MSI 890GXM G65(if i don't buy a GFX right now) and Gigabyte MA78GMT(if i buy GFX now)

Intel
i5 760
1156 based mobo


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 1, 2010)

then you should tell in the OP, that you will upgrade the monitor soon,else the whole point of that format is lost..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 1, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> then you should tell in the OP, that you will upgrade the monitor soon,else the whole point of that format is lost..



i WAS going to change it but there were already so many replies..so i didnt want to create confusions.
BTW i explained my updated situations in my early posts all wid d new budget and also abt d monitor..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2010)

^^ get 955BE + Hyper 212+. get better cooling & as the proccy is BE, simply upp the multiplier till it reaches 3.2Ghz, or even 3.8Ghz. later get a 22" monitor from Dell/Samsung/Benq & HD6870 1Gb.


----------



## pegasus (Nov 3, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> ^^ I had mentioned earlier that when i buy a GFX card i will buy a 22 or 24" Monitor probably Benq so the res will be 1920x1080...
> 
> Guys, it's like this
> 
> ...


i5 760 - 9.8K approx
ASUS P7P55D-E LX - 8K approx (ATX, SATA 6Gbps, USB 3.0, good overclocking, EPU for power saving, ...)
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
2x 2GB DDR3 1600MHz Corsair - 4.1K approx
Total- 21.9K approx

22" 1080p LCD - 8K approx
GTX460 1GB / HD6850 - 12K-13K approx
CM Elite 430 - 2.8K approx
Total- 23-24K approx


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice suggestion..after banging my head on the wall for several days now, i've decided to go with the above config with 6870 as the gfx..reason being that i'm looking for a gaming pc and CAN compromise on heavily multithreaded apps..also i5 uses less electricity as compared to the amd processors..

Going to buy from nehru place in the starting week of dec as i hv my exams frm 16..
So any stores i should buy from particularly..please give 2-3 names..

Also is buying online from..say theitwares..a better option..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2010)

yup pegasus rig with 6870 is a killer gaming config!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 11, 2010)

Went to my local computer market today to try my luck and maybe get the above mentioned parts but all he had was an i5 760 and that too along with a Intel Mobo at a price of 14k...
says "GIGABYTE nahin rakhte yahan sirf Intel milega bahut accha hai"

was something named d-55 or some ****..and simmtronics ram..though i didn't ask for the price as i was disappointed...

My question is are intel boards really bad...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 11, 2010)

Yep stay away from Intel boards.

Check out some other hardware shops. Lucknow must have loads.


----------



## kbharathb (Nov 11, 2010)

Dell Studio XPS 8100 Desktop PC technical Specification:
Windows 7 Home Premium
22″ inch Dell ST2210 Full HD LCD Monitor
Intel Core i5-750 Quad Core Processor(2.66GHz, 8MB Cache)
Dedicated ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
4GB DDR3 RAM
750GB Sata Hard Disk
DVD Writer (option for Blu-Ray Drives)
Dell Studio Multimedia Keyboard
Optical Mouse

but the price will be 70k.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 11, 2010)

@Ishu we have a kind a huge market here but all they have is some old components...The market has around 100 shops..but most of them are interconnected so it's not like you get anything diff...

1 guy even said " ye sab samaan toh Nehru place mein bhi MAHINO ke baad milega"
Anyway i'll be going to Delhi after my exams get over and will purchase it from there...till then i just have to finalize my config and hope that i get everything...

@kbharathb
i5 750 instead of 760
5770 instead of 6870

and that too at 20k more...No thanks...
I like Dell but don't wanna go for a branded system...I have been using my Compaq Presario 1730IL for the past 5 years now and it's still good(I have played COD MW on the ATI x200 IGP) but i want something that will blow my head off...


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> also i5 uses less electricity as compared to the amd processors..


It really isn't like a Rs.1000 electricity bill will increase to Rs.2000.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 11, 2010)

Well it's already above Rs 2000...


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey I dont want to start something new here but pegasus, do you in anyway work for Asus tech??
Just curious..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 11, 2010)

^^yeah yeah i too want to ask that..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah me too.

peg"ASUS"


----------



## anantkhilnani (Nov 12, 2010)

@ keviv219 Jaskanwar Singh ico  samy boy  toad_frog09 cilus sorcerer etc(jog bach gae)

i too visit tdf but in invisible forum . 

this article is dedicated to you all written by my friend after we visited naza market 

*harsh.vardhan.net/?p=20

toad_frog09

keviv21 where do you live in lucknow??


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

anantkhilnani said:


> this article is dedicated to you all written by my friend after we visited naza market
> 
> Why Lucknow isn’t the best place for practicing Geekery Harsh Vardhan


Let us only discuss about that article here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...know-isn-t-best-place-practicing-geekery.html I've created a thread for you. 

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## anantkhilnani (Nov 12, 2010)

nice ico


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 12, 2010)

@anantkhilnani your friend is a Harry potter fan isn't it...with all these words about Sorcery,midgets,etc..


I live near SGPGI which is around 15km from Naza Market...and i had a similar experience...

And would buying online be safe and secure??...and how much would it cost me above or below the market price(in general)??..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 12, 2010)

Amazing Article!!Very very well written n like keviv said fan of Harry Potter..Well I know how u feel tho I dun live in Lucknow but a place exactly similar(Bhubaneswar) to it as far as the reaction of local retailers go.When I asked for Athlon II X4 635 I clearly remember 1 guy sayin(in Oriya ofcourse) : "We stopped dealin with AMD products coz they were cheaply made n heat up a lot.".Then there ws another guy who said : "We dun hv the product u want.It(X4 635) must b a very old processor thts y we dun hv." n promptly suggested me to go for Core i3.

"I’d panic just to imagine transport guys throwing the overly-sensitive electronic components in and out of godowns and lorries ignoring the big-black-bold instructions – ‘Handle with care’." - I dun think they do tht, do they?


----------



## Harsh Vardhan (Nov 12, 2010)

@ssb1551: Thank you for liking the article. SMC International use a number of courier services to deliver packages in as many locations as possible. They randomly chose BlazeFlash to deliver my machine who delayed the delivery of the package by 4 days over the normal turn-around-time of 2 days. You know what else I remember of their grand service? "UP vaala thumka lagaun ... tere sang nach ke dikhaun" and you know why because that's what you get to hear when you call their office.

My advice: if you order from SMC International just ask them to ship your package via DTDC/ DHL/ Firstflight or any other courier service but BlazeFlash.

I'd like to point out though that none of the computer parts were damaged. I was hoping that SMC would use some foam or any other packing material to ensure the safety of the package but it was a pretty standard packing. However, if any parts are damaged during shipping, you are most likely to be covered by a transit insurance, just ask when you order if they are going to charge you for it.


----------



## anantkhilnani (Nov 12, 2010)

my friend the person above me "harsh vardhan" is not a fan of harry potter  but he has great article writing skills.
well bad thing from buying online is that you can't bargain and have to wait some days for delivery.but for you best thing is to go to DELHI and but stuff locally since minimum courier charge is 700 rs(taken by smc  )


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 12, 2010)

anantkhilnani said:


> @ keviv219 Jaskanwar Singh ico  samy boy  toad_frog09 cilus sorcerer etc(jog bach gae)
> 
> i too visit tdf but in invisible forum .
> 
> ...



.
Dont we all have the same  condition over at small towns all over India??
Not long ago there was thread to post stupidest thing you heard people say about computers, and more than half of them were sincerely dedicated to computer shopkeepers and hardware dealers.
.
Infact, not a few months ago, my friend and i visited every computer shop, that is about 7 at my town, wardha, for he was to buy a new rig for himself.
And if i start writing about each of the incident at each shop then i think i'l flood the TDF server.
.
Nevertheless, great article.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 12, 2010)

anantkhilnani said:


> since minimum courier charge is 700 rs(taken by smc  )



WHOA!!!WAT!!!:flu-surprised8:..n thts min!!Oh boy better to avoid SMC then!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 12, 2010)

Going to delhi is the only viable option now..

I still havn't been able to zero in on the mobo and the monitor(preferred full HD 24")..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 12, 2010)

toad_frog09 said:


> Hey I dont want to start something new here but pegasus, do you in anyway work for Asus tech??
> Just curious..





Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> peg"ASUS"



I hv been wantin to ask this question for a few days now but ws afraid he mite take it some other way!n nice 1 *Ishu*!!


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

Really, it doesn't matter even if he is from Asus. Good for us as he'll help us clear our misconceptions.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 12, 2010)

^^+1 ico


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 12, 2010)

"pegasus has left the building"
anyway, what about my query regarding the mobo and monitor?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2010)

Harsh Vardhan said:


> My advice: if you order from SMC International just ask them to ship your package via DTDC/ DHL/ Firstflight or any other courier service but BlazeFlash.
> 
> I'd like to point out though that none of the computer parts were damaged. I was hoping that SMC would use some foam or any other packing material to ensure the safety of the package but it was a pretty standard packing. However, if any parts are damaged during shipping, you are most likely to be covered by a transit insurance, just ask when you order if they are going to charge you for it.



i ordered a Dell S2009W 20", Athlon II X4, Gigabyte 785G board & a WD 500Gb HDD & was delivered without any kind of damage. packing was good (not best once you order something from IT Wares. to cut open IT wares packages takes min 5min).



anantkhilnani said:


> but stuff locally since minimum courier charge is 700 rs(taken by smc  )



WHAAAAAAAAAAT? i was charged a paltry 300-350 for the monitor. on the other parts, 0. also the pricing was good. so if they included courier charge in the total pricing, they must sell the items really cheap.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> (not best once you order something from IT Wares. to cut open IT wares packages takes min 5min).



Very useful piece of information Sam!!Even I'm plannin to buy both PSU n HD6850 from ITwares but they dun hv 6850 listed on their site yet.Hope they get it in Dec or Jan!


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 12, 2010)

SMC charges courier for certain products. For most of them its written shipping at actuals. I'm sure if you ask them, they'll get it packed nicely. I bought my rig from their store and its worth going there at Nehru Place as they've got a lot more products over there than listed on their website.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Very useful piece of information Sam!!Even I'm plannin to buy both PSU n HD6850 from ITwares but they dun hv 6850 listed on their site yet.Hope they get it in Dec or Jan!



thanks buddy 

call Rahul or even email him & ask if the card is available. maybe they'll update their website later (they may as updating takes a bit of time) & if available, try book it or if you can buy it.


----------



## Harsh Vardhan (Nov 13, 2010)

Rs. 700/- is not a lot of money for shipping considering it was a sizeable package. And we should not forget that it included the transit insurance. By travelling to Delhi you will get more choice and that I agree is a good benefit but if you tell me it's cheaper, I'd have to disagree. Why? Well you'll burn up just about the same amount if you'd travel to Delhi, maybe even more 'cause you'd want a friend to lug your luggage around.

On the other issue about availability of items, SMC's website doesn't detail all the models/products they have in their warehouse but you can email them at sales@smcinternational.in and easily get an estimate.

Alternatively you can call them up at any of the following numbers:
011-46516446
011-40525645

Still better would be that you email your enquiries, they are pretty quick to reply plus you can get far more details over email than over a phone conversation. I spoke to them over the phone and found them very helpful, however they prefer email to phone and I found their replies apt and detailed on mails.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> thanks buddy
> 
> call Rahul or even email him & ask if the card is available. maybe they'll update their website later (they may as updating takes a bit of time) & if available, try book it or if you can buy it.



Thanks for d info Sam!!



Harsh Vardhan said:


> Rs. 700/- is not a lot of money for shipping considering it was a sizeable package. And we should not forget that it included the transit insurance. By travelling to Delhi you will get more choice and that I agree is a good benefit but if you tell me it's cheaper, I'd have to disagree. Why? Well you'll burn up just about the same amount if you'd travel to Delhi, maybe even more 'cause you'd want a friend to lug your luggage around.
> 
> On the other issue about availability of items, SMC's website doesn't detail all the models/products they have in their warehouse but you can email them at sales@smcinternational.in and easily get an estimate.
> 
> ...


Yup u r rite!!I gotta bust a min of 2.5k jus for travellin charges thts y I wanna order online!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 13, 2010)

ahem ahem...which mobo to go for?
And any good 24" monitor under 10k?

@ssb1551
You are right, why spend 2.5k extra when you can get it delivered at your doorstep...but u don't get much liberty buying online..
Also as there are only few online stores you don't have many options..?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> ahem ahem...which mobo to go for?
> And any good 24" monitor under 10k?



check for Acer, Asus, Benq (i not sure), Viewsonic etc 24" monitors. run through all online shops. cause if one is giving a 24" monitor for ~10k, you can ask a 2nd online shop or the shop you prefer to look at the price & give u little reduction.



keviv219 said:


> You are right, why spend 2.5k extra when you can get it delivered at your doorstep...but u don't get much liberty buying online..
> Also as there are only few online stores you don't have many options..?



i will disagree with your words here. you sure what parts you want will be available at SMC? if not, than? spend more to get some premium stuff.

so, sit at home, relax. visit SMC, IT Wares, PrimeABGB, Lynx India, Buy Gaming Stuff & many more trusted online shops & buy. hassle free, no useless wastage of money, goods at your doorstep, hassle free.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 13, 2010)

At 11K you can get a BenQ G2420HD Full HD LCD display. It is one of the best display within 13K range and recommended by several Magazines like Digit, PCQuest.
My suggestion is avoid ViewSonic. Their display quality is not as per with the other competitors and some forum members reported about their poor after sell service.


----------



## anantkhilnani (Nov 13, 2010)

ask topgear about viewsonic monitor. 
about courier they stuffed everything inside cabinet package thats why they took 700 rs.we didn't ordered monitor ,gpu,power supply.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 13, 2010)

@sam.sahab
thanks for the list..
@cilus i had benq 2420 in mind but nobody i know had used benq yet..but thanxs for clearing my doubt..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 20, 2010)

This is a quikie 

Which is better among the two??
MSI P55-GD65  or   GIGABYTE GA-P55-USB3

And how are their services in India?

also why are the prices so different on theitwares and SMCinternational for some products..
I'm getting 
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR31600 (PC3 12800) at 3.7k on SMC and 6.2k on theitwares????


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 20, 2010)

Whoa!!Thats HUGE!!Guess must be some difference among the kits.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

if you will CF or SLI in future get MSI P55 GD65 @ 7.9k
if not then gigabyte one but it should be around 7k or so...

check the models of both the kits of ram.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ripjaws,CL8,1600MHz are Rs3900 incl tax in bangalore, the other kit is probably different...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> if you will CF or SLI in future get MSI P55 GD65 @ 7.9k
> if not then gigabyte one but it should be around 7k or so...
> 
> check the models of both the kits of ram.



How is the service of gigabyte here...or perhaps how are gigabyte products...on newegg most of the users have complained an had to go for RMA...
NO SLI i guess but i do need a good mobo... 



ssb1551 said:


> Whoa!!Thats HUGE!!Guess must be some difference among the kits.



Naah everything is the same the model...the latency..even the pics..but still the price diff is around 2.7k.....it maybe because SMC is delhi based and theitwares is mumbai...u know prices of these stuff are lower in delhi(Nehru place)..

1 more thing SMC isn't charging me a single penny for shipping but the itwares is charging me for every product...is it because of the proximity to Lucknow..

There are manu 4GB kit but see the 10th one from top...
SMC link.
Gskill

theitwares link

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL - TheITWares

Guys this is my final Rig :

Processor : Intel i5 760 @10.2k
Motherboard : MSI P55-GD65 @7.9k
RAM : G Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz Ripjaws kit @3.75k
HDD : Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @5k
PSU : corsair vx550W @4.75k
GFX : Sapphire HD6870(currently not available with SMC)
Mouse : Razer Abyssus @1.4k
Mouse Pad : Steel series Glide @0.250k
Cabinet : HAF 912 Advanced @6k
CPU Cooler : Hyper 212 Plus @ 1.85k

Total 56.6k

Would my emerge 500W UPS be somewhat sufficient for this rig...I'm not looking for a good backup..I just want the system to run for now..

Btw havn't purchased i yet but i will place the order today so quick replies...
Fun Fact: My whole budget is going to be spent to it...SO i will use this config with my Compaq 17" CRT (1024x768) for now..THough i will buy the G2420 a few months from now..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice rig

And UPS will work np.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

hey is cpu cooler compulsory for this config??


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 21, 2010)

No..stock cooler is sufficient but it doesn't hurt to get an aftermarket cooler like hyper 212 plus..

Overclocking is not a geek thing now..its fairly easy to overclock the i5 760..
Many people are running it at 4ghz at stable using this cooler..and that's a stellar speed..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Nice rig
> 
> And UPS will work np.



WTH !!! he mentioned 500W UPS (500VA i assume). that UPS will not provide even 1sec backup with such a rig. i myself struggling with the 550VA UPS. hardly offers 5min.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww....well does it help that my Emerge is 500 SPECIAL...hehehe..
I don't want to add more parts and give my folks a headache...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 22, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> WTH !!! he mentioned 500W UPS (500VA i assume). that UPS will not provide even 1sec backup with such a rig. i myself struggling with the 550VA UPS. hardly offers 5min.



He asked if it will "work". Its temp I think.



> I'm not looking for a good backup..I just want the system to run for now..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 24, 2010)

OOPS...Just found out MSI P55-GD65 doesn't have a SATA III port...does that means my WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA 6GB/s won't work??....

Can't figure it out...need to know more about other options in the 8k range(less or more)...


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^ your hard disk will work at SATA2 3Gbps.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> He asked if it will "work". Its temp I think.



oh yes. right. missed it completely. but without backup, its not safe.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 24, 2010)

After having decided everything...i have hit a road block...
the HD 6870 isn't available online(NOWHERE!!!!)...so i will have to wait for it for a week or so...
My question is what would be the disadvantage of going with a H55 based mobo??
i'm asking this coz p55 mobos do not have VGA adapters..that means no graphics card no display right?
H55 on the other hand DOES...so will i be able to use its IGP with the i5 760...
I have my doubts regarding this so need help...


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> i'm asking this coz p55 mobos do not have VGA adapters..that means no graphics card no display right?
> H55 on the other hand DOES...so will i be able to use its IGP with the i5 760...
> I have my doubts regarding this so need help...


The VGA/HDMI ports on H55 motherboards will not work if you will bundle them with Core i5-760. They are only meant to work with Core i3 and Core i5-6xx processors.

You are anyways going for a discrete GPU, what do you have to do with the IGP? Although I always suggest going for a P55 chipset motherboard with a Core i5-760 if the budget permits. P55 is a superior chipset compared to H55.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 25, 2010)

^^Budget is not a constraint now...I had decided for the MSI P55-GD65 or ASUS p55de...
But the sheer thought of no display without GFX gives me headache...
Suppose the GFX has a problem sometime and needs to be repaired then that means my PC won't work until my GFX is back again...

1 another question, i know that the IGP won't work but what about the display...wiil the display work fine if i connect it to the VGA port of the H55 mobo...


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> 4wiil the display work fine if i connect it to the VGA port of the H55 mobo...


the VGA/HDMI ports on H55/57 motherboards will not work with Core i5-760. 

It's the same situation whether you use P55+i5-760 or H55/57+i5-760.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 26, 2010)

Phew!!!!Exam's over...Actually 1 back paper left

I am going of to Delhi(SMC) to buy the rig...here's the final draft...

Intel core i5 760     @ 10.1k
CM Hyper 212 PLUS                @ 1.8k
MSI P55-GD85                        @ 11k
G Skill 4GB DDR3 1600 CL7     @ 4.7k
WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA III @ 5k
CM HAF 912 Advanced             @ 6k
Corsair vx550W                      @ 4.75k
Sapphire HD6870                    @ 15k
Logitech MX518                       @ 1.3k
Logitech RumblePad 2              @1.8k(or the XBOX 360 controller????)

The THING is that the 6870 is not available right now at SMC..they say it will be there in the 1st week of dec but nt sure...

So if that will be the case i will go for...
*Benq G2220 @7.5k 
and a HD 5650 @ 5k*
Rest all same

NOTE : The above gfx will be temporary as IF 6870 isn't available..i will ask my bro to bring me 6970 from US...

I want to know of any other GFX options in the 5k range which will let me do good res gaming for the above monitor...

and also a good UPS ...have thought of APC 1000VA or will 650VA suffice...as i'm not sure my 500VA UPS can take the load...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Logitech RumblePad 2              @1.8k(or the XBOX 360 controller????)


X360 controller is cheaper and supported by most games.



> I want to know of any other GFX options in the 5k range which will let me do good res gaming for the above monitor...


HD5670

BTW 5k for a temp GFX!! 

1000va will do nicely @ 5k


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 27, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> X360 controller is cheaper and supported by most games.


*does that mean the Logitech Rumblepad will face compatibilty issue with games???*



Ishu Gupta said:


> BTW 5k for a temp GFX!!



As this is my first BIG build i don wanna compromise on gaming....Also in the case of GFX failure the TEMP one would help...(or maybe i will give it to my cousin later..)
and how is the 9600 GT compare to HD5670


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> 9600 GT compare to HD5670


HD 5670 owns.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

Get Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P instead of msi at 11k.

But why spending more on mobo and getting a 22" screen. Get Gigabyte P55M UD2 at 6.4k if u wont cf. Its one of the best. And spend the saved on a u2311h. Also 1tb normal seagate is fine.  Sata3 is on 11k p55 mobo i mentioned. Instead save up for a 60gb ssd if u can.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 27, 2010)

Actually still haven't decided the motherboard...down to three options now
*Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P // MSI P55-GD85 // ASUS P7P55D-E DELUXE..*
will decide on the availability and price there...

IF i do get 6870 i'm not going to buy a monitor(Can't increase my budget anymore)..

*Get Gigabyte P55M UD2 at 6.4k if u wont cf. Its one of the best.*
it doesn't have USB 3.0 or SATA III..and i am going to be overclocking and have read positive reviews for the MSI P55-GD85..it has OC Genie(not goo enough, but still) and other tweaking options...

The WD Caviar Black I've selected has 64MB cache + SATA III..i.e. IT ROCKS..but will go the Seagate way if i have to get some others stuff...

For the SSD bit...I will ask my bro to bring it for me 2 months later..the prices are comparatively cheap there..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

Gigabyte P55M UD2 has no match in ocing at that price....!

can i modify your config a bit. can you give your budget and specify whether you need a monitor or not.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 27, 2010)

The reason i've started this thread is for suggestions..so Go on..
The budget is 60k..trying to keep it under it..
I would like a monitor but don't have enough cash..am stuck with my 17" CRT for now I guess..
That is why i've mentioned in my previous posts two options..one wid 6870
and the other with monitor and 5670..

Wud like to have all the components as mentioned(though you can change the brands)..

As it is a fairly BIG purchase, I want to be absolutely satisfied..

P.S. Just you know it is  mainly for GAMING..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

what do you think of this - 

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 7.2k
MSI 880GMA E45 @ 5.5k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1333MHz CL7 @ 3.7k
Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 1.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard @ 0.4k
APC 1000VA @ 5k

Total - 60.2k


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 27, 2010)

To start with..

1) Cabby...despite the fact that I've fell in love with HAF 912 Advanced, i think it is one of the best case for cooling and very spacious too...far better than NZXT GAMMA
2)Is the PSU better than VX550W??
3)Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 1.8k 

Now the main issue...

This issue of Intel vs AMD has been discussed a LOT..SO i will just say this PERSONALLY, *Intel processors are more efficient!!! in terms of heat dissipated and electricity consumed *..now many won't agree with me on this but after years of brain storming reading i believe Intel has the upper hand in performance...

People have been saying that the heat issues of AMD has been resolved...but can you vouch for it??...i mean has anybody here used an AMD based system for, say, longer than a year...If yes and the system has been running smooth , then i would love to be the part of the AMD family...

I like the AMD config you mentioned..but i seriously don't wanna risk "MY PRECIOUS!!" rig as it is meant for one Major task..GAMING...

*1 question here, does the G2220 or the G2420 would give the best display ONLY when we are exactly in front of it???...I mean would even a sligh angle mess up its view...*

P.S. you have this thing for confusing people...I mean you come up with config which are near PERFECT that it sometimes sends the OP right back in Limbo!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

Cilus sam piyush ssb pulsar toadfrog damngoodman me are those amongst many that use amd without a single prob.
I have 635 and temps are 25-28 normal work and 33 or so gaming. 

My bad i meant 500gb. 

If u want intel change following -

Intel Core i5 760
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2
Benq G2420HD

Seasonic manufacturers corsair psu


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 27, 2010)

*Seasonic manufacturers corsair psu*
I know that...But is the given model better than VX550W is what i want to know...

I said AMD system been ruuning for more than a year...

and the giga mobo doesn't have USB3.0 or SATA III...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

U can always add a usb3 sata3 card later when it becomes mainstream. Those psu are both good. Get any. Damngoodman i suppose has it running for more than a year. Ask them better.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what do you think of this -
> 
> AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 7.2k
> MSI 880GMA E45 @ 5.5k
> ...



This is perfect.
Get the Benq G2420HD for 10k if you want the HAF.

Logitech won't have issues, just that you might need a bit of configuration for most games and most games might not support vibration.
AFAIK Microsoft has made it mandatory for dev to support x360 if they want to lauch their games on windows.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> This issue of Intel vs AMD has been discussed a LOT..SO i will just say this PERSONALLY, *Intel processors are more efficient!!! in terms of heat dissipated and electricity consumed *..now many won't agree with me on this but after years of brain storming reading i believe Intel has the upper hand in performance...


Your brain storming only started in 2007 and ended before 2010.



keviv219 said:


> People have been saying that the heat issues of AMD has been resolved...but can you vouch for it??...i mean has anybody here used an AMD based system for, say, longer than a year...If yes and the system has been running smooth , then i would love to be the part of the AMD family...


The only time AMD had real heat issues was Athlon XP way back in early 2001.



keviv219 said:


> I like the AMD config you mentioned..but i seriously don't wanna risk "MY PRECIOUS!!" rig as it is meant for one Major task..GAMING...


We can only advise.

FUD can crack anyone up, sometimes.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 27, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> i mean has anybody here used an AMD based system for, say, longer than a year



Dude prior to my current Athlon II X4 635 I had Athlon 64 X2 4400+ for a little over 3½ years & I used to keep it on for weeks(for downloading purpose,I'm a heavy downloader BTW) without shutting down or even restart!!Talk about running smooth.Hell my friends'(mark the "s"..plural) C2Ds had to be shut down for 2-3 hours just to cool the processor down!!Even now I run my current X4 635 the same way albeit shutting down for 2hours everyday(coz of power cut,can't help it)!!I'm gonna use this system for the next 2-3 years(touchwood) if nothing unforeseen happens!!


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

well, the early Core 2 Duos (T5500 in my laptop ) used to run a little hot, but so did the early Phenoms in desktops. (not II)  I won't genuinely call that an overheating problem. The later Wolfdale C2Ds were WIN...great.

The Northwood Pentium 4 which I had for 6 years was notorious. Should have gone for Athlon 64 instead.

For the note 11 year old, AMD K6-III system still running smooth.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2010)

my history with AMD:

1. Athlon 64 3200+. (purchased in 2006)
Stock speed: 1.8GHz
Overclock: 2.2GHz
Was running at this speed for more than a year.
Status: Sitting in my friend's house and it still rock stable. 

2. Athlon X2 7750 BE (since 2008 I think)
running at stock speed
Status: this post is from the same PC.

From what you are saying, both the PCs should've been burned by now or died. Care to explain? 

Be rational before saying something. Your version of heat and efficiency issues match what the h/w dealers in my home town say (even this day).if your brainwash was from those useless h/w dealers, you better start learn the truth.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 27, 2010)

@ desibond 
I don't go by the stories of those low intelligence Jerks out there...But i've seen reviews in Anadtech and many other which shows my point...I've nothing against AMD...

Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
I know everybody has seen the reviews but the TDP was getting me worried...plus the FPS difference OMG!!!

GOD DAMN IT!!! Screwed my exams over this but still haven't decided on this thing..
THANKS to all of you for sharing the above experiences....I'm in such a bad situation right now...


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> @ desibond
> I don't go by the stories of those low intelligence Jerks out there...But i've seen reviews in Anadtech and many other which shows my point...I've nothing against AMD...
> 
> Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> I know everybody has seen the reviews but the TDP was getting me worried...plus the FPS difference OMG!!!


1) AMD Phenom II 965BE + 880G motherboard + HD 6870 = 8 + 4.4 + 15.1k = 27.5k

2) Core i7-760 + P55 motherboard + HD 6850 = 10 + 6 + 12k = 28k

Just an example. Each company is competitive at different price points. A new 965 BE C3 was released with lower TDP later.

Config 1 will give better frame rate than Config 2.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> @ desibond
> I don't go by the stories of those low intelligence Jerks out there...But i've seen reviews in Anadtech and many other which shows my point...I've nothing against AMD...
> 
> Bench - CPU - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> ...



What do you think about these processors  in terms of reliability and heating:

1. Core i7 920
2. Core i7 965
3. Core i7 975
4. C2Q 9650
5. C2Q Q6600



ico said:


> 1) AMD Phenom II 965BE + 880G motherboard + HD 6870 = 8 + 4.4 + 15.1k = 27.5k
> 
> 2) Core i7-760 + P55 motherboard + HD 6850 = 10 + 6 + 12k = 28k
> 
> ...



Also, Phenom II X6 1055T which is a six-core processor has TDP of 95W which is the same that a quad core i5 760 has. So, this means that 1055T is lot more efficient, given that the TDP increases with addition of cores.

Check this out:

*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/88?vs=144

Phenom II X4 955 (8k) and core i5 650 (8.7k). 
as you can see 955 is neck-to-neck with 650 in games but in other benchmarks it is way ahead. 

and check this now:

*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/88?vs=109

Phenom II X4 955 (8k) and core i5 750 (8.7k). 

Still not much difference between these two,which means that even 760 will not be much ahead. Given that it costs 2k more, you can invest the amount in GPU. 

HD6850: 11.5k-12k
HD6870: 15k-15.5k

so, I think 945+HD6870 would do more good than 760+HD6850. and you only pay 1k extra. Given how well AMDs run, you just increase  clock speed to 3.2GHz and turn it into 955. only thing is that it's not BE.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2010)

and why is a 2009 being processor compared to a 2010 one?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

^^^

owned


----------



## Joker (Nov 27, 2010)

@OP

we know that intel procy's at the moment are more power efficient..but it is nt the case that an AMD will fry up due to heat for cause u twice the electricity bill....overexaggerating things is wrong.

u have a budget which suits intel...you should go for it.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

keviv partially right. the Phenom II's use apparently the same HSF as the Athlon II's, just with a few heatpipes. but this doesn't solves the problem entirely. some HSF (only in case of Phenom II X4 BE samples) are found to be making a lot of noise. the rate of failure is low but this is what i seen till now (currently a thread running here abt X4 965 HSF making sound or something). so can't say Phenom II X4 BE (only the 955 & 965) is really a good buy compared to i5 7**. 

*OR*

get the system without the graphics card. test the system. if no loud fan or faulty HSF, order the card/buy the card locally (HD6870). else get a CM Hyper TX3 + HD6850. still the chance of getting a faulty HSF is slim. but never the less, if one's luck is bad, may end up with a bad HSF. but please note its the heatsink+fan & not the processor.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 28, 2010)

*I had never used an AMD that's why i was skeptic. The heating query was a general question and i DIDN'T say the problem persists..i wanted to know about the performance of an AMD and how does it fare..*

But i will still stand by my statement of efficiency when comparing 965BE to 760..you cannot compare products just on the price factor. Hence i was referring to these two on the basis of price, specs and structure..please don't compare the 760 and phenom x6...

 I am not a Super-Geek who wants to know everything about all the processors..my query was regarding the 760 and similar offering from AMD..


I respect all of your views and suggestions and so i want to ask this one thing one more time(please)...

On the factor of gaming which will be the best configuration based on a 6870..
don't go buy my budget and say "these all will fit in the budget"...I can't increase it above 60k but i CAN leave out stuff like monitor if the total price is too high...

I'm spending too much on this so i want to be happy with my decision and not like " Ok i can work with this"...Thanks everybody for taking out their time and bashing my views...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 28, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> *I had never used an AMD that's why i was skeptic. The heating query was a general question and i DIDN'T say the problem persists..i wanted to know about the performance of an AMD and how does it fare..*
> 
> But i will still stand by my statement of efficiency when comparing 965BE to 760..you cannot compare products just on the price factor. Hence i was referring to these two on the basis of price, specs and structure..please don't compare the 760 and phenom x6...
> 
> ...



Simple. If you can get core i5 760 and HD6870, go ahead and get it. it's one heck of a combination. If it goes above your budget, get 945 or 955 or 965 with HD6870. Also, I think that GTX470 is a better GPU than HD6870 (especially in games supporting PhysX)


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 28, 2010)

*Does the G2220 or the G2420 would give the best display ONLY when we are exactly in front of it???...I mean would even a slight angle mess up its view...*...or should i go ahead with it instead of trying to fit Dell u2311h in my budget??


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

@desibond, its better sacrifice a few FPS for a cooler & less power hungry GPU. also HD6870 cost slightly less than GTX470. and Nvidia may release GTX570 before 2011.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes even i agree with sam.shab . The 6870 would be a better option cause its cooler and less power hungry and will also fare well in physx titles.  The 5-6 fps difference won't matter that much as long as the game runs at 50 -60 fps.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @desibond, its better sacrifice a few FPS for a cooler & less power hungry GPU. also HD6870 cost slightly less than GTX470. and Nvidia may release GTX570 before 2011.



ah yes, you are right. the GTX470 is bloody 30 degrees hotter than HD6870 and am surprised to see that HD6870 stays cooler than HD6850 by few degrees.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> @desibond, its better sacrifice a few FPS for a cooler & less power hungry GPU. also HD6870 cost slightly less than GTX470. and Nvidia may release GTX570 before 2011.



ah yes, you are right. the GTX470 is bloody 30 degrees hotter than HD6870 and am surprised to see that HD6870 stays cooler than HD6850 by few degrees.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2010)

desiibond said:


> ah yes, you are right. the GTX470 is bloody 30 degrees hotter than HD6870 and am surprised to see that HD6870 stays cooler than HD6850 by few degrees.



maybe cause the HD6870 uses AMD reference design (blower fan) or say the full shound covering. so kicks warm air out of cabby. HD6850 uses some some open cover HSF design with a fast fan (all are custom coolers). so keeps using the warm air again & again & again. so gets few degree hot.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 29, 2010)

2 days to go now and i have thought about this...

It may not be very smart of me but have decided to make my final decision when i'm actually in the SMC store...i've come down to two configuration and will choose on the basis of availability and price...

Intel core i5 760 @10.1k
Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3R @ 9.8k( just because of the overclocking and features like USB 3.0,SATA 3)
G Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz Ripjaws kit @ 3.7k
Seagate 7200.12 1TB @ 2.8k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k 
Benq G2220HD @7.5k
HD 6870 @ 15k(MSI or Sapphire whichever is available)
CM elite 430 @ 2.8k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.4k
Hypere 212 plus @1.8k

Total @58k

OR

AMD phenom II x4 965BE @ 8.3k
MSI 890GXM-G65 @ 7k
G Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz Ripjaws kit @ 3.7k
Seagate 7200.12 1TB @ 2.8k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k 
Benq G2220HD @7.5k
HD 6870 @ 15k(MSI or Sapphire whichever is available)
CM elite 430 @ 2.8k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.4k
Hypere 212 plus @1.8k

If you still think some other products are better at the same price please recommend..only 2 days now..


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

Go for the Intel config.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2010)

go for which ever u like
both are capable enough

though 1st one is looking better
and 2nd one will let u save a handful of money


----------



## Joker (Nov 29, 2010)

go for the intel config


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 29, 2010)

Just change the monitor to Benq G2420HD in amd config and go for that. U can easily add that.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2010)

definitely the first one


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everybody for all of your help and suggestions...but IF the 6870 is not available which card should i go for temporarily..it should be able to run all the games at lower or mid setting on the Benq G2220HD...around 5k for it...


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 29, 2010)

temporarily at 5k, HD5670 512Mb without any doubt.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 3, 2010)

Yee Haww....Bought my rig today from SMC international store...
and here it is..

Intel i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD3R @9.8k
G. Skill 2x2GB DDR3 1600CL8Trident @ 4.2k
WD 1 TB 64MB 7200rpm @2.8k
HAF 912 Advanced @5.7k(Finally got what i wanted...was priced at 6k but due to some confusion among the employees got it at this price...)

Dell ST2220L LED 21.5 FullHD @ 8.5k(they recommended Dell as it has very good aftersales service as compared to BENQ)
Corsair vx550W @ 5k(this was the only thing which i felt was overpriced..and they were insisting on Cooler master series as they are it's distributor)

MSI 5770 Twin Frozr II @ 8.5k (6870 was not available and my bro advised me not to spend 7k extra....anyway i will upgrade the GFX in 2 years when i get a job..just hope this works without any problem...)

Razer Abyssus @ 1.4k (It's Awesome!!! was going for MX518 but didn't like it's small size and also too many buttons for my taking)

XBOX 360 controller @ 1.3k
CM hyper212 PLUS @ 1.8k

also got a cooler master mouse pad for free....

Will post the pics after i get back to Lucknow..
5770 is worth the buy right????


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ nice. congrats. the card is a good one. if you are unsatisfied with the performance, don't hesitate to raise its clock.

at that price, yes a good buy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 4, 2010)

Congo keviv. Can u tell the performance of that monitor? I am planning the same.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks guys..
@Jas i will post the performance of the monitor once i reach lucknow...Btw the guys at SMC said it was a very good display as compared to Benq..and the service of dell is wayy better than Benq in india(Dell has home service)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 4, 2010)

Yup the online reviews about benq are not great except its cheap.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 4, 2010)

excellent config but why buy such a platform which is phasing out after one month?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 4, 2010)

^^ yes, i5's successor coming out, but will take 2-3 months to reach India (from today). & than they'll be overpriced. also that platform at that price is an excellent buy. maybe he doesn't have an upgrade path but i'll say he don't need one after such a good system.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 5, 2010)

Configured everything up...but have come across a MAJOR problem...the system doesn't boot...the problem in detail is...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/134721-vx550w-ga-p55a-ud3r-problem.html#post1307981

please help if u can..ad also members who have vx550 PSU advice me where to put the cables correctly...


----------



## aby geek (Dec 5, 2010)

you are right sam but the new proces are coming out on jan 9. so if evere buying the being replaced stuff buy it near launch dates , coz then we have more understanding of whats on offer.

the platform mobos will surely be unveiled around or after 25th dec.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 5, 2010)

^^ well yes. your idea is also correct. but buying after they launch, it may mean for some to buy EOL or old parts. value will be more but everyone wants new items, rather than 2yr old stuff


----------



## aby geek (Dec 6, 2010)

par if you buy in this case on jan 2, you will make an informed decision ,since you will be aware off the 1155 mobo scenario and which sandy bridge starters are a sane investment. that way if you buy linfield you can seriuosly have an edge.

as far as wanting new stuff is concerned ,no one will go for sandy bridge equivalent of i5 760 if it like 15000. so here the want dies and everyone will buy 760 even if EOL.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 6, 2010)

Did some reading...reassembled everything..still no luck...used 1 RAM and the system booted...then used both again and voila BOOTED for the first time...
special thanks to 
PERFORM THESE STEPS before posting about boot/no video problems! - New-System-Build - Homebuilt-Systems
gor the system speaker test...

Pics coming soon!!!!


----------

